# HELP Praktica MTL3 noob!



## 05thomcr (Feb 24, 2011)

hi there, ive recently been using my Praktica MTL3, still in fine working order, but I am looking for some accessories to keep my camera safe and to take better pictures.

Does anyone know of any flashguns or flash units which fit the MTL3 model, not too expensive and easy to use?

Also, any ideas for a good SLR case for the MTL3, preferably ready-to-shoot?
Thanks so much for all your help, 05thomcr


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 27, 2011)

It appears that that camera was before the invention of TTL metering ... so any cheapo flash that will fit in the shoe will do.
All the flash needs is the centre pin.

You just have to learn how to use Guide Numbers.
Flash Guide Number

There are flashes with a thyristor ... auto exposure that is controlled by the flash ... that you will often see.

Praktica MTL 3 manual


----------



## PASM (Feb 27, 2011)

05thomcr said:


> Also, any ideas for a good SLR case for the MTL3, preferably ready-to-shoot?
> Thanks so much for all your help, 05thomcr



Any generic, 1970's Pentacon SLR case..and maybe Zenit also.


----------



## timor (Mar 2, 2011)

Case has to be for L series of Prakticas. Zenit wont fit for shure (is narrower and toller)


----------



## 05thomcr (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry been away for a few weeks, thanks so much for your help everyone, the mtl3 is working well and i hope to find a suitable case and flash based on your advice!

thanks again


----------

